# live rock



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

hey 
Im ready to look at some lr to buy for my 20 gallon. i dont want the tank to be bare i want a good amount of rock.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=397
I like this because its im my price range but im worried if i buy 22 pounds of it they willl send me 1 or 2 big peices and my fish wont have enuff hiding places. Do you know how big 22 pounds of lr is? is this rock good? light,porus.
I also like this but its a little out of my price range.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=876

My lf carrys lr but iv never considered it becuase im guessing it will be low quality. how can i tell if its of good quality?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Im not an expert on live rock but I do believe if you can see algae or things growing on the live rock at your lfs then it should be good rock. Thats what I was told anyways. Sorry I cant help more.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out my friend Monica at www.oceanhomesetc.com She has way better prices and will help you by picking out exactly what will suit you best. Tell her I sent you. I've bought over 400lbs from her myself.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I was told that urually when places like that send you live rock its a gamble. you could get alot of small pieces or a few really big pieces. We have not personally bought out live rock from the internet before, so i couldnt tell you for sure.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Foster and Smiths is a reputable company. I recommended Monica because I personally know her, as a friend, not just an internet buddy. Her shop is about an hour away from the house. I've been a few times. She also sponsors several of our local forums and outings, inlcuding our HUGE collection trip in Port A this year. Woohoooo..... I got a room that sleeps 7. See you all there.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

lol are there alot of nerds at those conventions or are some of them normal?


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought some of the Carribean live rock off live aquaria. It was nice, really big pieces. Though still would all would be able to fit in a 20g. They have the nano pack in that kind is only 15 lbs, but smaller pieces.


----------

